
An LLVM/Clang Server Proposed - protomyth
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEyMDQ
======
abc_lisper
This is awesome! I was thinking about these same things for Java. Finally
someone had the sense to break away from IDE hell, and do things in a flexible
way with my editor.

